# 3 gallon hive!



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Would 1-2 bumblebee gobies work in this tank? I know how to do brackish, have tetra 3i or any internal. Specific/special care? Will bummebees eat copepods or amphipods? Brackish plants? I'll do 40-40% water changes. Looking for heater? Lots of rocks and driftwood right?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes. Actually, if you get Bumblebee's at a pet store, they're likely freshwater and need to be acclimated very carefully if you want them in brackish. I'd suggest buying online from someone who already has them in brackish if that's what you want, otherwise it will have to be freshwater unless you take the time to acclimate. It takes a few weeks to get them back to brackish successfully. I've never done it myself, it's just from all the reading that I do.

I recommend chucking that 3i, it doesn't do diddly-squat for filtration and generally more hassle than it's worth. I prefer the Azoo Palm, sometimes it's called a Mignon, same design just a different company. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+9821&pcatid=9821 It's very affordable and you can customize the innards as well, I use Fluval AquaClear sponges and cut them up to fit in the filter.

Yes, they will eat those, but they prefer a little bigger with daphnia and bloodworms. You can coax them to eat frozen foods too, I use plant tweezers and wiggle them around to make them seem alive when I had gobies. 

Basically for brackish plants, good hardy plants like Java Fern, green Cryptocorynes, and Anubias don't mind the extra salt. Java Moss will do as well. Steer clear from high light, needy plants like dwarf baby tears, valisneria, and stuff like that.

And for heater's, I use the Hydor Theo 25 Watt in all my tanks 8 gallons and smaller, so they heat my 1 gallons with ease without cooking my fish which is always nice. Again, pretty affordable, Drs. F and S run sales on the heater as well to which it usually get's down to 13-14 dollars. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

How many in 3.3 gallon?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd stick with 1 until the tank is fully matured, then you can do 3 in 3 gallons. They can be sensitive so I recommend having the tank set up a few months before plunging them into an uncycled tank.

Since I don't know you well, do you know about the Nitrogen Cycle and all that jazz? I can help if you don't, or if you do, that's cool too!


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes I do, can ghost shrimp go with the goby. Also any interesting goby names, not basic fish names please!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, ghost's are generally good, though some may still get eaten by the Bumblebee's.

And do you mean other goby's you can have in there with the Bumblebee or just names in general?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Never mind. His name will be Bandit


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

White or black sand


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=560370&stc=1&d=1432080390
will this work for goby


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

hello?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=560034
look at pic, will this work for 1 goby and 3-4 ghost shrimp


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Is it going to be a bare bottom tank or are you going to get some plants and stuff in there? If you get the plants going and have lots of them, yeah, that will work. Ghost shrimp need lots of cover as well so the goby doesn't eat them. You can use some driftwood as well for cover, it will still work with the Iwagumi scape as well. But yeah, plants are a must for gobies and shrimp.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll add plants and sand


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

So do you think he will cave under the rocks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No, bumblebee's don't burrow like Cobalt and Rainbow Gobies do. They just float around and perch on the rocks.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

se the big front rock to the left, that will have space between rock and sand. will he go in there for this "territory"?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Never know, they don't pick a 'territory', they just swim all over, resting wherever they want to rest. You can't force them to pick a spot either of course. You need sand all over, or gravel, whatever you want to chose. If you're going to have fish in your tank, your tank needs to look something like this:










Or










You just need the sand so that the plants can root in it and grow. You can't throw fish into a bare tank for an extended period of time and expect them to be happy. Each fish have needs that you need to meet as a fish keeper.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

I will have sand w/ some larger grain sand


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

How do you cycle a brackish tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Same way you'd cycle freshwater, just you're using brackish instead. Do you have a hydrometer and marine salt? You can't make brackish with aquarium salt. Apologies if you know this, I just don't know what you know.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for the information


----------

